# Roamio Keeps Losing Audio



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had a Roamio for about a month and twice in the last 2 or 3 weeks, I have turned on the TV/receiver and there is no sound coming from the speakers. 
I tried restarting the receiver, switching back and forth between Dolby and PCM on the Tivo and still no sound. 
The first time it happened I unplugged the Tivo and restarted it and that fixed it. This time I tried putting the Tivo in standby and the switching back to to live TV and the sound came back.
I don't want to have to keep doing that every few weeks. How can this be permanently fixed?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

web1b said:


> I have had a Roamio for about a month and twice in the last 2 or 3 weeks, I have turned on the TV/receiver and there is no sound coming from the speakers.
> I tried restarting the receiver, switching back and forth between Dolby and PCM on the Tivo and still no sound.
> The first time it happened I unplugged the Tivo and restarted it and that fixed it. This time I tried putting the Tivo in standby and the switching back to to live TV and the sound came back.
> I don't want to have to keep doing that every few weeks. How can this be permanently fixed?


I use the optical cable feed to my HDTV than off to my surround sound system, when I first turn on my system I sometime have to pause the live TV on the TiVo than hit play to start getting the sound, when watching a recorded program sometime the sound will cut out for 1/2 second or so than come back in, I don't know where the fault is, the optical sound switcher in the HDTV, the Roamio +, or my Meridian digital sound controller. I just live with the problem.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

lessd said:


> I use the optical cable feed to my HDTV than off to my surround sound system, when I first turn on my system I sometime have to pause the live TV on the TiVo than hit play to start getting the sound, when watching a recorded program sometime the sound will cut out for 1/2 second or so than come back in, I don't know where the fault is, the optical sound switcher in the HDTV, the Roamio +, or my Meridian digital sound controller. I just live with the problem.


I have optical too and experience the issue. Also, had it previously on HDMI. I normally swap tuners to get audio back, but pause / play is better. thanks


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not using any optical cables. It's just HDMI in to the receiver and then HDMI out to the TV set.


----------



## Floridaman (Oct 30, 2005)

lessd said:


> I use the optical cable feed to my HDTV than off to my surround sound system, when I first turn on my system I sometime have to pause the live TV on the TiVo than hit play to start getting the sound, when watching a recorded program sometime the sound will cut out for 1/2 second or so than come back in, I don't know where the fault is, the optical sound switcher in the HDTV, the Roamio +, or my Meridian digital sound controller. I just live with the problem.


I have the same issue as well. While watching live TV the sound will cut out occasionally for about a second. The problem isn't in the audio receiver as this issue has occurred while running sound through a different receiver. The problem is in the Tivo Roamio Pro box and something that Tivo needs to fix. They blame it on too strong of a signal strength but I have attenuated the signal and still have the same problem. Does someone have Tivo Magaret's email address as this should be reported directly to her.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Floridaman said:


> I have the same issue as well. While watching live TV the sound will cut out occasionally for about a second. The problem isn't in the audio receiver as this issue has occurred while running sound through a different receiver. The problem is in the Tivo Roamio Pro box and something that Tivo needs to fix. They blame it on too strong of a signal strength but I have attenuated the signal and still have the same problem. Does someone have Tivo Magaret's email address as this should be reported directly to her.


Her E-Mail is* [email protected] *I hope your successful.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

This issue was never resolved for me.
I have only been using the Tivo every few weeks and almost every time I go to the TV after a few weeks of non-use, I turn on the TV and receiver and there is no sound through the Tivo again.
The only way I have found to get sound again is to unplug the Tivo from power, plug it back in and wait for it to boot up.
After the Tivo reboots, sound is back again.
Today I had the issue again and I had a message on the screen that said it was recently updated to the Summer 2014 update, so I assume that means I have the latest software and it doesn't fix the issue.

Has anyone found a solution?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Does this happen with DD audio, DD+ audio, PCM audio or all audio? I only have DD and DD+ coming out of my Roamios and I have not run across this issue before.(well I guess depending on the app it would also be pcm audio. So with all three audio formats it has worked fine for me while using three different receivers. Maybe there is some kind of incompatibility issue?


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Does this happen with DD audio, DD+ audio, PCM audio or all audio? I only have DD and DD+ coming out of my Roamios and I have not run across this issue before.(well I guess depending on the app it would also be pcm audio. So with all three audio formats it has worked fine for me while using three different receivers. Maybe there is some kind of incompatibility issue?


It is Dobly Digital.
Switching to PCM doesn't fix it. The only fix I have found is unplugging the Tivo from power and plugging back in and then the audio works for that day.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Same thing happened again today after not using the Tivo for a couple of months.
Just to make sure the issue wasn't with the receiver, I unplugged the HDMI cable from the receiver and plugged it directly into the TV set and I still only get video and no sound.
I unplugged the power from the Tivo and plugged it back in and the sound returned after the Tivo booted up. 
Does anyone have any idea what would cause this to keep happening?
Otherwise, I will have to assume the device is defective.
The problem with this type of issue is that it is not easily repeatable, because it fixes itself when the power is reset. If the Tivo is shipped to be repaired, it isn't going to have the issue when it's powered up in the repair center.
Is there some kind of log that would show what is causing this issue?
Is there a way to reset the audio without having to unplug the receiver and mess up any recordings in progress?


----------



## ac3243 (Sep 15, 2014)

I had some luck by unchecking all the output formats under settings-video and only leaving 1080i or 1080p checked. When I had them all checked, it seemed to cause more audio problems and some delays when changing channels that are broadcast in different formats. Sometimes saw it changing inputs on the TV, so it seems to be HDMI-HDCP negotiation related to me. As soon as I removed as much of the changes as I could, things got better. Not perfect but better.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I recommend checking if there are any firmware updates for your devices, as sometimes fixes are implemented for HDMI problems.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

JWhites said:


> I recommend checking if there are any firmware updates for your devices, as sometimes fixes are implemented for HDMI problems.


Don't all the updates come automatically? I have received updates on this device without doing anything.
Also, if it was a firmware issue, wouldn't it be a much more widespread issue on this forum since thousands of people would have the same firmware until the update came out?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

web1b said:


> Don't all the updates come automatically? I have received updates on this device without doing anything.
> Also, if it was a firmware issue, wouldn't it be a much more widespread issue on this forum since thousands of people would have the same firmware until the update came out?


He wasn't referring to the TiVo software. See if there are any firmware updates for any of your other devices, presumably your TV and/or receiver for HDMI problems. But it's always a good idea to make sure all firmware is up-to-date in things like routers, etc.


----------



## ac3243 (Sep 15, 2014)

All my gear has the newest firmware available. The soundbar(built-in amp) can not be updated so I'm at it's mercy. I've tried optical and HDMI(all the amp takes) with no change. My only choice remaining would be a cheater from monoprice that puts out a fixed hdmi profile and see if that works. Everything I can find points to flaws in the HDMI handshake system and this has been getting better as the HDMI standard is refined. Doesn't help older hardware that can't be updated though.

The older the HDMI gear, the more quirky interoperability is. Sometimes the only way to get some gear to reliably speak to each other was installation of a swtichbox or other device between them. I is getting better but lots of gear out there will be in the field for years to come with whatever quirks they were made with.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Although most devices uses HDMI, like ac3243 said here are always slight compatibility issues across brands and chips. For example my Sony tv had a firmware update to fix a problem that would cause Cisco set top boxes to freeze and crash, my Toshiba tv sometimes has problems displaying an image during the initial reboot (before the flashing amber light) but when the resolution switches the first time it works again, and my Panasonic TV takes about a minute for the picture to display when turning on. All three have the audio dropout when going in and out of TiVo Central on Dolby Digital and PCM.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an Onkyo HT-S3300 and I checked the Onkyo website and there is no update for this issue. The receiver is from 2011. I connect other HDMI devices to it with no sound issues (AppleTV, Roku, Chromecast). Only this Tivo Roamio has these issues.
I suppose I could try buying a new receiver, such as Onkyo TX-SR333 (2014 model) and see if it helps, but it seems like I should not have to since everything else works fine with it.
I could buy and new receiver and have the same issue (especially since as I said before, there was still no sound when I plugged the HDMI cable directly into the TV until I rebooted the Roamio).


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Really sucks this is happening to you


----------



## JANNINO (Oct 28, 2004)

I just bought a Roamio Pro and I have the same sound issue as everyone else. When I rewind or fast forward, the sound will cut out for a 1/2 to 1 second. Very annoying. I bought this Tivo so I could get rid of the Tivo Stream I had which kept overheating. I should have fixed that problem and bought a Premiere XL4. I figured after about a year Tivo would work out all the kinks with Roamio, but no such luck.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

JANNINO said:


> I just bought a Roamio Pro and I have the same sound issue as everyone else.


Hardly "everyone else". Some small minority have this problem.

I don't belittle the severity of the problem for someone experiencing it, but don't try to pump it up to be greater than it is to satisfy your frustration.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

This thread is threatening to derail.

The original problem, as reported by the OP, is complete loss of sound that takes manual action to recover from (switch audio inputs, power cycle, etc.).

A few other people (originally Floridaman but now also JANNINO and nooneuknow) are reporting a separate issue of brief (a few seconds or less) sound dropouts. There is another thread for that issue (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520867) and it would be helpful of people would post in the proper thread.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I hate to bring this up, but I woke up this morning with no audio on a Mini. I pulled the power for a few seconds and it came back. I went to the Roamio and it had no audio either. Changed channels, turned it to PCM and tried everything. Still no beeps or audio. Then, before doing the power cycle, I put it into standby and then hit TiVo button. Audio returned. I have not had the 2.4.6 update yet. Then I found this thread. This is just an update. Back to Dolby. All good.


----------



## bguzik (Jan 7, 2002)

I have the new update 24.6 and wifey reported that Audio is stopping when video is paused or after fast forwarding or rewinding. I saw it happen myself this morning. Backing up (rewind) and pause/unpause seemed to fix this morning... But she has been rebooting this week while I've been traveling. This is NEW behavior for our Roamio since getting the update this week. We are running HDMI from TiVo to Onkyo receiver and using passthru on the Onkyo to HDMI on the TV (Vizio 2013 70in m series)...sometimes you don't want surround sound...this setup allows to use TV Speakers, or turn on the Onkyo if you want surround... All was working fine until the new update...


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been having a similar issue as well. If I pause a recording (or sometimes at the end of a recording after hitting the TiVo button), I will then have no audio. The solution for me is to turn the TV off and back on again. I am running the HDMI cable from my Roamio Pro directly to my Vizio TV.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

elborak said:


> This thread is threatening to derail.
> 
> The original problem, as reported by the OP, is complete loss of sound that takes manual action to recover from (switch audio inputs, power cycle, etc.).
> 
> A few other people (originally Floridaman but now also JANNINO and nooneuknow) are reporting a separate issue of brief (a few seconds or less) sound dropouts. There is another thread for that issue (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520867) and it would be helpful of people would post in the proper thread.


As flattered as I am that you noticed I have audio issues, and remember it, I'm not even a participant in the thread you linked to.

My situation has changed, to (very much) more like that of this thread. I've finally just switched to PCM, and turned off TiVo sound effects, just to get to the point of the issues being bearable, and not making my TV viewing a source of frustration, as frustration is what often leads me to turn on my TV, and start using my TiVo, in the first place...

I used to be very vocal about my sound/HDMI issues, with every update that either changed the behaviour (without fixing), made it worse, or brought back an issue portion that had gone away. I've pretty much given up hope, feel like complaining is fruitless, and am now more concerned with other 20.4.6 issues I hope to not wind up in the same "given up" state on.

TiVo's future is to become the leased MSO DVR/STB we all wanted to be done with. They are right on track to becoming exactly that, IMO, and all we retail customers seem to be, are a pre-MSO test group, who bought our boxes, IMO.

Some might consider trying one of the HDMI splitters that "strip" HDCP out of the HDMI signals. They seem to be a rather good odds cure-all for many. I'm about to buy three of them (begrudgingly), and hope I'm done with my HDMI nightmares. If not, I'll be done with TiVo, as TiVo is the only HDMI problem children in all of the house (and I have a LOT of toys that play well with everything, BUT TiVo).


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

I'm experiencing this issue now with the Roamio as well since the latest update


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> As flattered as I am that you noticed I have audio issues, and remember it, I'm not even a participant in the thread you linked to.
> 
> My situation has changed, to (very much) more like that of this thread. I've finally just switched to PCM, and turned off TiVo sound effects, just to get to the point of the issues being bearable, and not making my TV viewing a source of frustration, as frustration is what often leads me to turn on my TV, and start using my TiVo, in the first place...
> 
> ...


I had to get a splitter for video issues. I don't blame TIVO. It worked with my onkyo but not the Sony receiver. So I blame the receiver company.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

nooneuknow said:


> Some might consider trying one of the HDMI splitters that "strip" HDCP out of the HDMI signals. They seem to be a rather good odds cure-all for many. I'm about to buy three of them (begrudgingly), and hope I'm done with my HDMI nightmares. If not, I'll be done with TiVo, as TiVo is the only HDMI problem children in all of the house (and I have a LOT of toys that play well with everything, BUT TiVo).


Could you post what* strip HDCP *splitters you are looking at ?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

lessd said:


> Could you post what* strip HDCP *splitters you are looking at ?


I got a ViewHD Ultra HD/4K HDMI 1X2 Mini Splitter (Model VHD Pluto) on amazon for 35.00 and free shipping with Prime. Works great.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lessd said:


> Could you post what* strip HDCP *splitters you are looking at ?





joewom said:


> I got a ViewHD Ultra HD/4K HDMI 1X2 Mini Splitter (Model VHD Pluto) on amazon for 35.00 and free shipping with Prime. Works great.


I've been looking at the ViewHD "Pluto", myself, but am caught up in how much of an established track record the old model has, while the new model (seemingly more future proof, with a higher price) has yet to establish widespread reports of being equal or better for fixing the same problems, across so many devices.

I've been looking at the same ViewHD 1x2 active splitter products that always come up around here (nearly always an amazon link). If I only needed a single one and done, I'd have pulled the trigger long ago.

It seems silly to buy an outdated model, if the new one does the same job, just as well. I'm not convinced it does. May just buy one of each, and go from there. It's yet more money, that will be part of the nickel and dime factor of being a TiVo owner, not blessed with everything playing nice together.

I'm aware of the Sony/Denon/Marantz issues. I don't use a receiver, thus can't blame receivers for what ails me. My TVs have enough receiver capability built-in, that I can still immerse myself in fake surround, using added-on amplified speakers, wired to the TV outputs.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> I've been looking at the ViewHD "Pluto", myself, but am caught up in how much of an established track record the old model has, while the new model (seemingly more future proof, with a higher price) has yet to establish widespread reports of being equal or better for fixing the same problems, across so many devices.
> 
> I've been looking at the same ViewHD 1x2 active splitter products that always come up around here (nearly always an amazon link). If I only needed a single one and done, I'd have pulled the trigger long ago.
> 
> ...


Been using mine over a month and zero issues.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

joewom said:


> Been using mine over a month and zero issues.


The what's this?



joewom said:


> I had to get a splitter for video issues. I don't blame TIVO. It worked with my onkyo but not the Sony receiver. So I blame the receiver company.


Outside TCF, like on AVSforum, most are buying their ViewHD (old model) specifically for Sony TV/X-brand receiver issues, and TiVo rarely comes up.

I've spotted that Sony blames X-brand, and X-brand blames Sony, and not everybody gets the same results when they deviate from the ViewHD product with the longest track record.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> The what's this?
> 
> Outside TCF, like on AVSforum, most are buying their ViewHD (old model) specifically for Sony TV/X-brand receiver issues, and TiVo rarely comes up.
> 
> I've spotted that Sony blames X-brand, and X-brand blames Sony, and not everybody gets the same results when they deviate from the ViewHD product with the longest track record.


Point is they are most likely HDCP issues either from tivo or the tv or the receiver. These strip the HDCP so no issues anymore.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

joewom said:


> Point is they are most likely HDCP issues either from tivo or the tv or the receiver. These strip the HDCP so no issues anymore.


I understand the why and the how, of the active splitters, when they are they ones that stop HDCP signals at the split. I've just had my fill of buying this and that to make my Roamios work with TVs and whatnot, on which the Premieres and TiVo HDs before them, worked with, just fine. It's not like TiVo made a leap in the HDMI spec they use, so I don't get the "limited to going berserk with all my base model Roamios only" factor.

Hypothetical question: If I pull the trigger, and buy three of the ViewHD "Plutos", will you compensate me for return shipping, restocking, and so on, if they fail to work, but the old ViewHDs I'll then get to replace them, do work? Are you (hypothetically) that confident? I'm not trying be be an arse about the matter (in case it seems otherwise).

I have the Sony KDL series (Bravia) TVs. One that is completely dumb, but very large, and one of the last, before they started calling essentially the same thing a "Smart TV". There's no way to apply an update to the Big, dumb, one - unless done by a Sony tech (proprietary update connector). The newer one has received a series of updates, right over the network, and pretty much all the apps it cames with, still work (shocking, truly it is). I just got an update for the built-in blu-ray not long ago, automatically. The firmware of the TV as a whole is live-updateable, and up to date.

I also have a small Samsung (24" w/1080P), that's insanely supportive of anything you might need a screen or TV for. It also has the same issues with just Roamios (and I've seen other Samsung TV owning members cure that with the original ViewHD).

I'm drawn to the Pluto, as for a bit more money, it insures the three splitters I need (just for my Tivos), will work with higher HDMI revision features, like my piles of HDMI switches and cables do. I hate buying old tech, that would be obsolete for most anything new, just for something that hasn't kept up with the pace of HDMI specs and features.

I'm not looking for an ongoing (excessive) dialog about this. I just would like a bit more than a few reviews, and one person's assurance all will be fine. That's how I wound up with a pile of "wouldn't work with Roamio" cables, switches, and such, that all of it works with anything else, connected to the very same TVs...

I'm not the only member who has had the same TVs, went through generations of TiVos, them suddenly all the TVs act possessed, when a base Roamio is the active input. While I may have wound up with the TVs most associated with such problems, why only problems when I pull out the Premiere that was there, and replace it with a Roamio, changing nothing else (until I couldn't take it anymore)?

At this point, if I had not spent so much money, for all the different cables, different this, different that, band-aids, and workarounds I've bought to be a TiVo Roamio user, I could just buy new equal-sized TVs right now. Perhaps that is what has me so conflicted. But, why should I even have to buy new TVs, when they work fine with everything else I can throw at them?.. 

If none of this is resonating with you, just say the word, and I'll drop it. I'm seriously thinking new TVs, when I can pull that off, make more sense than more band-aids (as long as my Roamios get along with them). I'd save on electricity, and all the heat that CCFL backlit TVs throw off, making my A/C work all that much harder (I live in the Mojave Desert, and electricity is expensive, even with Hoover Dam nearby). For this reason, I've hesitated, after finding out about the active splitter (of the right "kind") band-aid.

Decisions, decisions... My luck, I buy 3 splitters, and my TVs die shortly afterward.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> I understand the why and the how, of the active splitters, when they are they ones that stop HDCP signals at the split. I've just had my fill of buying this and that to make my Roamios work with TVs and whatnot, on which the Premieres and TiVo HDs before them, worked with, just fine. It's not like TiVo made a leap in the HDMI spec they use, so I don't get the "limited to going berserk with all my base model Roamios only" factor.
> 
> Hypothetical question: If I pull the trigger, and buy three of the ViewHD "Plutos", will you compensate me for return shipping, restocking, and so on, if they fail to work, but the old ViewHDs I'll then get to replace them, do work? Are you (hypothetically) that confident? I'm not trying be be an arse about the matter (in case it seems otherwise).
> 
> ...


If you can live with what you are dealing with until you can get a new tv I would personally. But there is no guarantee a new TV will work. I really don't blame the manufacturers as HDCP is a content provider thing. Sony's and Samsung have the most issues. I have 8 TVs to include a 73" Mitsubishi DLP TV. When connected directly they all work. But the first issue I ran into was the Sony receiver. It was so bad I could not get a picture no matter what I tried. Switch inputs, take the cord out and re-seat it. Nothing. I had amazon overnight me the splitter and it cleared up 99% of my issues. Sometimes very rarely when I leave a app it will say unsupported format. I quick change in input on the reviver and back solves that 100% of the time. I have not looked at amazon website lately but if bought from them directly they will pay for shipping it back to return it. Not sure if this was helpful or not.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

lessd said:


> I use the optical cable feed to my HDTV than off to my surround sound system, when I first turn on my system I sometime have to pause the live TV on the TiVo than hit play to start getting the sound, when watching a recorded program sometime the sound will cut out for 1/2 second or so than come back in, I don't know where the fault is, the optical sound switcher in the HDTV, the Roamio +, or my Meridian digital sound controller. I just live with the problem.


Don't use the optical cable. it does not have the bandwidth that hdmi has so it wont sound good


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tootal2 said:


> Don't use the optical cable. it does not have the bandwidth that hdmi has so it wont sound good


*The optical does not have the sound quality as good as the sound from the HDMI cable*!!, there both digital, how can one have any better sound quality than the other ?


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

lessd said:


> *The optical does not have the sound quality as good as the sound from the HDMI cable*!!, there both digital, how can one have any better sound quality than the other ?


Optical has limited bandwidth compared to HDMI. Toslink can only carry stereo or DD but cannot carry DD+, which is what Netflix uses.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

mjcxp said:


> Optical has limited bandwidth compared to HDMI. Toslink can only carry stereo or DD but cannot carry DD+, which is what Netflix uses.


And Amazon and he is correct on the limitations of the optical cable! My 1g phone was digital just like my current one but that doesn't make all digital platforms equal.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

joewom said:


> If you can live with what you are dealing with until you can get a new tv I would personally. But there is no guarantee a new TV will work. I really don't blame the manufacturers as HDCP is a content provider thing. Sony's and Samsung have the most issues. I have 8 TVs to include a 73" Mitsubishi DLP TV. When connected directly they all work. But the first issue I ran into was the Sony receiver. It was so bad I could not get a picture no matter what I tried. Switch inputs, take the cord out and re-seat it. Nothing. I had amazon overnight me the splitter and it cleared up 99% of my issues. Sometimes very rarely when I leave a app it will say unsupported format. I quick change in input on the reviver and back solves that 100% of the time. I have not looked at amazon website lately but if bought from them directly they will pay for shipping it back to return it. Not sure if this was helpful or not.


It was helpful, even if all it added (for me) was a +1 for the ViewHD Pluto, and another acknowledgement of the problem existing, from another member here (beats a heap of "I don't have any such issues" posts, anyday).

Another angle to my thoughts included the "What if I buy all new TVs, and even if they work fine today, a future tweak TiVo makes to try and eliminate the lag/dropout issue going from preview window to full screen (or reverse), or to fix some inline receiver/playstation issue (for others who have them), brings the problem back upon me, with the new TVs?". Then, I'd want the Pluto, as even the TVs I have now, are ahead in HDMI spec, over the well-established, but sort of "obsolete" ViewHD before the Pluto model (which isn't far from being obsoleted by HDMI 2.0).

The part I have given up on, is that any amount of complaining about TiVo, or complaining to TiVo, is going to get me anywhere on this. I can't hide the level of frustration that still exists, in any discussion on similar issues, though. That's why I had been avoiding such topics, as best I could.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mjcxp said:


> Optical has limited bandwidth compared to HDMI. Toslink can only carry stereo or DD but cannot carry DD+, which is what Netflix uses.


OH I just learned something new, will the digital output from my HDTV give a better sound?, as of now I am using the optical output, but my AMP has both inputs. My sound system has no HDMI input.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

lessd said:


> OH I just learned something new, will the digital output from my HDTV give a better sound?, as of now I am using the optical output, but my AMP has both inputs. My sound system has no HDMI input.


To be honest it can carry allot. Any 5.1 signal. DTS or Dolby. Just none of the new audio like DD+ and 7.1 audio to name a few.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

joewom said:


> To be honest it can carry allot. Any 5.1 signal. DTS or Dolby. Just none of the new audio like DD+ and 7.1 audio to name a few.


I have only a 5.1 setup so maybe I should well enough alone, when I have a THX sound source my preamp reads out THX on the front panel display.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

nooneuknow said:


> I've been looking at the ViewHD "Pluto", myself, but am caught up in how much of an established track record the old model has, while the new model (seemingly more future proof, with a higher price) has yet to establish widespread reports of being equal or better for fixing the same problems, across so many devices.
> 
> I've been looking at the same ViewHD 1x2 active splitter products that always come up around here (nearly always an amazon link). If I only needed a single one and done, I'd have pulled the trigger long ago.
> 
> ...


Just put in this *ViewHD Ultra HD | 4K HDMI 1x2 Mini Splitter *and it did solve my audio drop out problem, but last night I was watching a recorded program and the audio stopped altogether, any ch no audio at all, not even the TiVo bong audio. I did a hard re-boot of the Roamio and all got fixed, if this is a one time event OK, but I hope I did not introduce another problem by using this* ViewHD Ultra HD | 4K HDMI 1x2 Mini Splitter*.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had this problem on several generations of TiVos. I'm so used to it, it doesn't bother me any more. When the audio cuts off, just use the "8-seconds back" button and the audio will return.



web1b said:


> I have had a Roamio for about a month and twice in the last 2 or 3 weeks, I have turned on the TV/receiver and there is no sound coming from the speakers.
> I tried restarting the receiver, switching back and forth between Dolby and PCM on the Tivo and still no sound.
> The first time it happened I unplugged the Tivo and restarted it and that fixed it. This time I tried putting the Tivo in standby and the switching back to to live TV and the sound came back.
> I don't want to have to keep doing that every few weeks. How can this be permanently fixed?


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

lessd said:


> Just put in this *ViewHD Ultra HD | 4K HDMI 1x2 Mini Splitter *and it did solve my audio drop out problem, but last night I was watching a recorded program and the audio stopped altogether, any ch no audio at all, not even the TiVo bong audio. I did a hard re-boot of the Roamio and all got fixed, if this is a one time event OK, but I hope I did not introduce another problem by using this* ViewHD Ultra HD | 4K HDMI 1x2 Mini Splitter*.


Those are known to run hot, and sometimes not last a year (YMMV, of course). If you can't insure the best possible as-is cooling, you may want to consider a heatsinking solution. If the problem repeats, you might want to consider you might have got a bad unit (does happen), and make sure to resolve that, before it is outside whatever warranty terms you purchased under.


----------

